# Haplochromis sp. blue fire fin?



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I won a auction and have some of these haps coming in this week. Does anyone know anything about them? Diet? Size or scientific name? I have found a little information on the web but not much and none with pictures that look like the one in the auction. I have attached a link to the auction listing with picture.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwcichlidsv1216164155


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone have any info on this fish? I have found some articles that say the blue fire fin is just another name for a red tail sheller. But I have never seen a red tail sheller with red on its back like the fish in the pic.


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I was also wondering if they could share a tank with P. Rock kribensis.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

RAFF said:


> I have found some articles that say the blue fire fin is just another name for a red tail sheller.


No. Red Tail Shellers are often mislabeled as Blue Fire Fin but they are not the same thing. I've never kept the Blue Fire Fin myself.

Kevin


----------

